# BudgetVM (Enzu) rolls out new panel?



## D. Strout (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a couple of VPSes with Enzu's budget provider, BudgetVM. I logged in to my client area tonight and was surprised to see what looks like a custom integrated billing/VPS management/support panel. I gave it a once over, and it seems to work well at first glance. Very impressive - to my knowledge They call it "myCloudPanel", which I googled and it does seem to be unique. Unless I've missed something obvious, in which case feel free to yell at me 

Some screenshots:

http://i.imgur.com/cjMoWec.png

http://i.imgur.com/VjM95fA.png

http://i.imgur.com/5JdtXSH.png


----------



## serverian (Aug 9, 2014)

It's probably themed modules garden solusvm plugin.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 9, 2014)

serverian said:


> It's probably themed modules garden solusvm plugin.


That's what I'm trying to determine. I actually tried logging in to the SolusVM link I used to use for them, and was instead redirected to the panel. Not conclusive, I know, but it indicates that at least they are phasing out direct SolusVM access. I also tried console access, which runs through Shellinabox. Not sure if that's how the Modules Garden SolusVM plugin works or not.

P.S. Sorry @serverian, forgot about your excellent work with the panel solution integrated in to WHMCS.

*Edit:* I doubt you're right @serverian. But then I wasn't completely right either. It seems WHMCS is still in use - set up separately - for initial ordering. Invoice payment and service cancellation are handled through the new panel.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 9, 2014)

How to be king of the IP rotation game and not get caught: rotate your big time spammer client around so fast to new IPs (several times a day) that it makes peoples heads spin.

...oops this is a topic about Enzu's new control panel.  Sorry.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 9, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> How to be king of the IP rotation game and not get caught: rotate your big time spammer client around so fast to new IPs (several times a day) that it makes peoples heads spin.
> 
> ...oops this is a topic about Enzu's new control panel.  Sorry.


??? Does Enzu have a spam reputation I don't know about? Or did you seriously not intend to post this here?  :huh:


----------



## serverian (Aug 9, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> ??? Does Enzu have a spam reputation I don't know about?


You may be the only person who didn't hear that.


----------



## WSWD (Aug 10, 2014)

serverian said:


> You may be the only person who didn't hear that.


I have had a dedicated box with them for quite some time, and they have been absolutely militant when it comes to spam reports.  Not saying they don't house any massive amount of spammers...I honestly don't know.  But they sure don't seem that way in the dealings I've had with them.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 10, 2014)

Could be wrong, but seems like it may just be a front-end wrapper to WHMCS. That graph in the final screenshot looks exactly like the graphs solus use. Could be coincidental, but I'm leaning more towards a front-end wrapper for WHMCS with some custom code thrown in the mix.


----------



## TheRedFox (Aug 10, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Could be wrong, but seems like it may just be a front-end wrapper to WHMCS. That graph in the final screenshot looks exactly like the graphs solus use. Could be coincidental, but I'm leaning more towards a front-end wrapper for WHMCS with some custom code thrown in the mix.


Or maybe RRDtool is just so mainstream everyone uses it


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 10, 2014)

TheRedFox said:


> Or maybe RRDtool is just so mainstream everyone uses it


yeah I mean that's possible  If I was making a custom panel I'd use something more flashy though! But I'm just sick of seeing anything that reminds me even remotely of SolusVM so maybe I'm biased


----------



## Ravi-EstroWeb (Sep 14, 2014)

I also think that , its a modulesgarden Extended SolusVM Plugin.

Still........ its better for a Hosting Provider to Integrate it for there clients.

Clean & readable Interface , No mess.....


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 7, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> How to be king of the IP rotation game and not get caught: rotate your big time spammer client around so fast to new IPs (several times a day) that it makes peoples heads spin.
> 
> ...oops this is a topic about Enzu's new control panel.  Sorry.



one year later, someone else finally noticed the little rotation game:



Quote said:


> 2015-08-03 07:42:47 GMT | enzu.comSpammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mention of South America isn't surprising...there's this Chilean who moved to NY...

Anyways: #2 on Spamhaus worst list now http://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/networks/

edited to add:  it looks like the majority of their 719K IPs are now blacklisted by Spamhaus, including : 3 x /15, 3 x  /16,  1 x /17, 2 x /18, 2 x /19, and 87 /20-/32 sized blocks


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

For the lazy:

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/enzu.com


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2015)

We should split this off to own thread, cause it is worthy of discussion.

Someone clearly spanked Enzu and Softlayer quick and hard it seems.  You don't see that level of Spamhaus listings lately.... something is up.  Enzu doesn't have a sterling reputation- lots of IP hoarding, accusations here and there from all sorts of folks.


----------

